# mid-ill



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

anyone have the running order for the open?


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

*Illinois Trial*

Kippy,

Please let me know what you find out about the trial. My girls are there with Eckett. Jimmy Darnell is bringing them home for me this weekend! I would like to talk to you about the December seminar and know if there is a place that could use Raven and I.


----------



## Debbie (Jun 26, 2003)

*Anybody have any results yet?*

Wanna see if my training partners did any good.

Debbie


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

Any Results????
________
buy herbalaire vaporizer


----------



## Emily Faith (Feb 5, 2003)

I Know Eckett won the Open and got one of the other placements. Dave Hemminger got third with Hunting Hills Coriander--one of my girl, Eve's, puppies by Blackwater Rudy. Cory also got the reserve jam in the Am. Same dog that won the O won the Q with it's owner handling. Our boy, Hoss got a jam in the Open. Sorry I don't have more details.


----------



## Downtown (Jan 25, 2004)

Does any one know how Sig and Speedy did in the Derby ??


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Amateur

Bob Hannson won. Eckett won with the same dog in the Open.

2nd Win ?

3rd Jimmie Darnell

4th Ken Reed

RJ Dave Hemminger

Jams Andy Gievers, Laura Parrott, Ollie Krechel, Sue Krechel


----------



## Debbie (Jun 26, 2003)

My training partners got two Amateur jams. Great!

Makes any sore muscles from throwing birds and bumpers worth while.

Debbie


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Deb

Both dogs looked great! Tom didn't fare as well, but he still has a couple of nice dogs. It just wasn't their weekend.

John


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

Way to go Jimmy!!!

Did I read the post right???the same dog won the Q, Open and Amateur??

Henry
________
Honda Civic (fourth generation) history


----------



## trog (Apr 25, 2004)

*doug main where are you with results?*

Winnie and Paul Sletten won the Q so the same dog couldn't have won the open and the Q maybe the same dog won the AM
terry roglitz


----------

